# connecticut



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

will it snow at the shoreline tone in Connecticut


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

wegot a inch got to go have fun


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

wow, this season blows so far !!!!!!!!!!!!! ofcoarse I decided to buy a plow this season and we haven't got squat yet..............Suppose it is still very early


----------



## CountryLC (Dec 6, 2008)

Was hoping for some snow out of this storm, but I guess not.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yes it is early in the season and i was hoping to at least get a few inches if not at least a salting event


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

pretty mucha a terencial down pour over here.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Rain rain rain!!!!


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

Let's keep the fingers crossed.....looks like our next chance for snow could be Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

in nj it will prob be 45 days b4 we get anyhting worth mentioning


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I plowed sand sanded commercial accounts on the 12-07 storm haven't gotten anything but rain since.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Its pretty pathetic to have to hope to get a wintry mix (forecast for next Wednesday) but its still early in the season. If we can squeak out 5 or 6 more pushes thats right around average. I pushed everyone on the 7th as well. Anything before Christmas is a bonus around here (southwest CT).


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

FordFisherman;673553 said:


> Its pretty pathetic to have to hope to get a wintry mix (forecast for next Wednesday) but its still early in the season. If we can squeak out 5 or 6 more pushes thats right around average. I pushed everyone on the 7th as well. Anything before Christmas is a bonus around here (southwest CT).


5 or 6 more? An average season for central CT is about 10-12 pushes. note, that we havent had a normal season in about 4 years. We were lucky to go out 5 times last year. Im with you though, if mother nature will only give us 5, ill take it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

FordFisherman;673553 said:


> Its pretty pathetic to have to hope to get a wintry mix (forecast for next Wednesday) but its still early in the season. If we can squeak out 5 or 6 more pushes thats right around average. I pushed everyone on the 7th as well. Anything before Christmas is a bonus around here (southwest CT).


you pushed everyone on the 7th? is that all commercial or residential? 
if i plowed any of my residentials for a 1 inch storm they'd probably be looking for a new plow guy...


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW that storm on the 7th left us with a dusting in Ellington!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I would be looking for another plow guy.


----------



## austin23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres a little ray of hope for ct...

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/weather/stories/Winter-Weather-Forecast.html

If this was already posted, consider it positive reinforcement.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

linckeil;673646 said:


> you pushed everyone on the 7th? is that all commercial or residential?
> if i plowed any of my residentials for a 1 inch storm they'd probably be looking for a new plow guy...


You're right... wouldn't push any resis for an inch. We had 3'' on the 7th and my commercials are 1" trigger. Too bad you guys missed outpayup. End of this week could be something brewing.


----------



## Weatherwizard (Oct 17, 2008)

I made a prediction that there would be no plowable snow before X-Mas, and everyone laughed at me. Well guess what, they aren't laughing now, because there won't be any.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

06HD BOSS;673571 said:


> 5 or 6 more? An average season for central CT is about 10-12 pushes. note, that we havent had a normal season in about 4 years. We were lucky to go out 5 times last year. Im with you though, if mother nature will only give us 5, ill take it.


Yeah, you guys always get more snow up there. Seems like the rain/snow line runs thru my front yard.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchman;674484 said:


> I would be looking for another plow guy.


If I didn't plow they'd be looking for another plow guy, but thanks for the input there cheif:salute:. I know that most of the state hardly got any snow but lower Fairfield County picked up btw 2-4 inches. Most of my buddies from the area got in a full push too. payup


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for that post/link *Austin*...just a little reassurance. Hopefully we start getting some plowable storms SOOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weatherwizard (Oct 17, 2008)

*Storms and forecast this week*

there will be 3 storms affecting New England this week. Unfortunately for us here in Southern New England, specifically Connecticut (below elevation), it is not very likely we will see snow, at least for the first 2 storms:

STORM #1: The problem is the storm track. Although a cold front came through this morning (Tuesday), and dusted the ground in Central Connecticut, the ridge off the southeast coast remains a factor in our precipitation types, and developing storm tracks. This ridge refuses to buckle, and the fronts are having a hard time pushing through. While it is 25 degrees this morning in Erie,PA, it remains in the 50s in the greater Philadelphia area. The cold air will have trouble penetrating the ridge, and with a warm layer of air just to our south here in Connecticut, precipitation may begin as snow tonight, and accumulate an inch or so, but will be followed by mixed precipitation, as the southerly flow interacts at higher levels of the atmosphere, and dendrite snow growth, will no longer be possible, and the eventuality for most in CT, an eventual changeover to plain rain is likely. QPF's are not great with this storm anyway.

STORM #2:

We again will have a storm track, that is not favorable on Thursday Night and Friday for any significant snowfall in CT. The ridge in the southeast continues to be a player, shoving the storm track to our northwest and the solution, although may be colder, the air aloft, at the critical snow growth levels will not be condusive to snow growth, but rather another mixed back of precipitation. Snow accumulations will once again be limited to the usual suspect areas (high elevations), and even there, a mix is likely. For those in Massachusetts, a different solution is likely, favoring potentially some accumulating snow from both of these systems.

STORM #3:

This will be the best chance for snow in Connecticut. Storm #2 will reinforce the cold artic air, and a missing key component in the first 2 systems, will begin to emerge as a player in storm 3, as the southern ridge is pushed a bit to the east. That key player will be an arctic high to the north, that can act to keep the cold air in place. The timing of this system will be critical. It looks like the initial system will take a similar path of the first 2, but the difference here is the arctic high , now in place to our north will block the path of the initial system on Sunday, setting the stage for a transfer of energy to the mid atlantic coast, just south of NJ. This cyclogenesis, at this time is with good confidence, but what is not at a high level of confidence right now, is the impact it will have on the big cities, such as Philadelphia, New York, and Boston. Once the cyclogenesis takes place, there is a conflict of when this storm will "bomb out", which it is most certain to do. It looks right now that this will take place at, or north of Connecticut. If that turns out to be the case, mixed precipitation, will change over to snow as the storm gets its act together, and there would be a period of accumulating snow, but by no means a big storm. That is the favored scenerio at the moment, but certainly a low confidence solution. The other scenerio is for this storm to bomb out sooner, and produce a big snow maker for points NYC and north, with no risk of a changeover, as the storm passes very close to the "benchmark" (40/70), and delivers a sizeable storm to Connecticut. The verdict is inconclusive at this time, but if I had to present odds on what will happen based on what I see right now this is what I'd paint for CT (with little confidence at the moment)

Southeast coast 1-2"

Elsewhere 2-4"

If the storm gets it's act together earlier:

4-8"

We have to watch how all the players come into the mix, and the closer to the forecast period (Sunday/Monday) the more confidence will be placed in the forecast.

I will have more thoughts on this as we approach the weekend.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very good post^ well detailed! Looks like slop storm1-2, 3 looks better! Like you said its a long ways away, plus i dont like the fact we dont have blocking to hold in the High pressure! Thursday-friday looks like a front end dump, if the ct valley can get some cad going! So you think ur guess of no plowable events before xmass is in jeopardy? No worries man, i was hoping i would have plow already! Just one salting event!


----------



## Weatherwizard (Oct 17, 2008)

I would say at this point it is in jeopordy, but still early, I'd say 50-50 through Monday, and beyond there looks to be another snow possibility right around X-Mas day looking at the 240 hr GFS/ETA, etc.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah it going to be a fun week to track storms, i have about a half inch here! Looks like snowing is moving north into CT! Going to go salt at 3!payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;678755 said:


> Yeah it going to be a fun week to track storms, i have about a half inch here! Looks like snowing is moving north into CT! Going to go salt at 3!payup


i dunno tim. theres been snow on our radar since 9am but nothing reaching the ground. they say precip breaking out around midnight for us...


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I heard the same thing. Nothing but virga right now. I'd be surprised if it broke out at 10pm.

Regardless, I'm going to go get a half bed of sand tonight so I can bust the cherry on this new spreader in the morning......


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Radar shows Snow all over the place but nothing is coming down


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

No snow here in W. spfld MA.
They had mentioned it would start sometime between 9PM - 2 AM but that is still a crap shoot. Also accumulations on the local news were 0-4" in my area. Pretty broad range.
OH well I'm ready just the same.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

now its snowing


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;679259 said:


> now its snowing


still waiting here....


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

PLOWMAN45;679259 said:


> now its snowing


Unforetuneatly we are only getting an inch them turning to snow/ice and 42 degrees tommorow.:crying:


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Waiting patiently......


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its just started again hey this is a sand salt event


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

1/4 inch on the ground.....I'll be up in the morning!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

nothing much going on here


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

nothing really happened up here the stupid warm air from the south is messing this **** up


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

another bust what else is new


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

dont cry enzo, we got 2 inches down here! Friday looks like the real deal for ct! Get ready!

pic


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Salt/Sand......YEAH........No fun today......Friday WFSB said poss up to 6inchs so by friday it should be rain the way things have been going. Sunday into Monday should be a great one.....probably sleet


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah we got the shaft again...tim, it doesnt look like it even stuck to the walks or driveway...doesnt look like you shoveled


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my friend said something about friday you guys are to negative


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;679895 said:


> my friend said something about friday you guys are to negative


Yeah hang in there everybody, looks like we have a few shots at decent snow in the next week or so. Anything before Christmas is a bonus around here.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah all ice here, did some salting hoping for some real snow this next few days.


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

I too, was hoping for a snow event....blooper!!!!! Easier said than done...lets continue to be OPTIMISTIC!!!!!!! Soon or later we'll get what we ALL have been wishing for.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Shawdogg;680103 said:


> I too, was hoping for a snow event....blooper!!!!! Easier said than done...lets continue to be OPTIMISTIC!!!!!!! Soon or later we'll get what we ALL have been wishing for.


...a few million dollars?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

had to go plow this morning, the 3 condo complexes wanted it done, was out from 6:30 to 10:30, messy stuff to plow. Hopefully if it comes friday I can be done by 7 saturday morning, cause ive got my last final for the semester at 8 saturday morning


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;679893 said:


> yeah we got the shaft again...tim, it doesnt look like it even stuck to the walks or driveway...doesnt look like you shoveled


How would you kno? I was on the phone with doug when i shoveled! Just ask him, you stalker! Get the girl and plow ready for friday, looks like i will be plowing right into my b-day!

sweeeeeet:redbounce


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I went out and sanded but no plowing .


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;680178 said:


> How would you kno? I was on the phone with doug when i shoveled! Just ask him, you stalker! Get the girl and plow ready for friday, looks like i will be plowing right into my b-day!
> 
> sweeeeeet:redbounce


sure Tim...tell me another


----------



## austin23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I plowed the 0.10" of ice and rain on my own driveway... sooo I can say I dropped my blade for something. Did do a little salting though.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Statement as of 3:04 PM EST on December 17, 2008


... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Friday morning through
Friday evening... 

The National Weather Service in Upton has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from Friday morning through Friday
evening. 

Snow is expected to overspread the region Friday morning... and
could become heavy at times especially in the afternoon. 
Snow could also mix with sleet during Friday afternoon in areas
closer to the coast. There is the potential for snowfall
accumulations of 6 to 12 inches... with the highest amounts 
farther inland.

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

can we say....CHA.....CHANG.......$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

CT in there ?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

we should get that amount they predict if it stays cold which it seems like it will do


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

how much are they calling for?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Cool im ready to rock


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

Snow snow snow.....it won't be long before it snows snows snows!!!!!

There calling for atleast 4-6 for friday.

More snow on sunday..........................lets rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

NBC 30 and Channel 3 news are predicting 6-12 inches of all snow.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ATouchofGrass;681221 said:


> NBC 30 and Channel 3 news are predicting 6-12 inches of all snow.


swweettt dr mel had the same accumulations up and said they were a little conservative. he is saying some places can see over a 1ft easy. there saying 1-2 inces per hour


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

Cant wait,its like money from Heaven.Let it snowwwww.I just heard WEBE 108 say 7-11inches including snow drifts when all is said and done Sat morning.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep thats what i heard


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got an update from my friend at the Town of Ridgefield, and there saying up to 18 inches of snow here!!!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

NBC 30 weather has the whole state in 8 to 14 inches. Geoff fox on channel 8 just showed Most of the state only getting about 6 inches by sat morning


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

kick freakin ass wesport


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

6 inches is just fine


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like a sleepless weekend


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah the guy on 8 is kind of weird idk though i think it might be wut he is saying at the rate we have been going without snow we might just get 6 but hell i will take it


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

042500dmax;681381 said:


> Cant wait,its like money from Heaven.Let it snowwwww.I just heard WEBE 108 say 7-11inches including snow drifts when all is said and done Sat morning.


if theres only gonna be 11 inch drifts, then we aint gettin to much lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

saying winds are gonna be steady 15-20mph getting up to 30mph. there'll be some drifts


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Allens LawnCare;681980 said:


> Sounds like a sleepless weekend


Thats what i was thinking... Especially with another storm starting sun morning


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

jt5019;682226 said:


> Thats what i was thinking... Especially with another storm starting sun morning


Yeah lets hope Sunday will be a storm to,i havent heard much about it yet just a mix.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i haerd xmas eve also


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope we don't get a lot of sleet. That stuff is brutal. Good luck guys- And lets be careful out there.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Hope everyone enjoys the first multi-push storm.....Christmas will be a little better.....Be safe!


----------



## CountryLC (Dec 6, 2008)

what time is the big storm going to start?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

CountryLC;682706 said:


> what time is the big storm going to start?


soon for you. 9-10am for western CT and the whole state should be gettting it by noon.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

you boys ready for this?  its about time


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

um...... still waiting! its almost noon wheres our snow! I saw a snowflake. Got a new snowblower today.... I wanna try the damn thing out!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

10elawncare;682848 said:


> um...... still waiting! its almost noon wheres our snow! I saw a snowflake. Got a new snowblower today.... I wanna try the damn thing out!


still waiting for the 1st flakes....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Radar shows it should be snow but nothing yet


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Some of those radars will show snow as its in the upper atmosphere but not reaching land.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

it is in Darien so it will be here shortly


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Just starting here in Waterbury


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

same here in Naugatuck


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

coming down pretty good in woodbury payup


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

nothing in Southbury yet


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

It started like 1130am here


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

coming down really good in Stratford. looks like we will be busy! Be SAFE everyone, make sure you bring an extra pillow case for the payup


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Snowing here, Gonna be long day and night. Be safe everyone.

Rob


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

few flurries coming down now, should pick up in intestity real soon :bluebounc


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

any body going out yet


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

in 20mins since my last post, the street and driveways are covered. no asphault to be seen. if it keeps up like this ill be going out right before the evening commute...its gonna be hell


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I like to get my first in when it is still light out there. Anybody knows what is going on in Southbury


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

over a inch here in woodbury payup


----------



## CountryLC (Dec 6, 2008)

around 5-6 inches here in bethlehem


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its about 6 inches ffld county still snowing sleeting


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

06HD BOSS;682976 said:


> in 20mins since my last post, the street and driveways are covered. no asphault to be seen. if it keeps up like this ill be going out right before the evening commute...its gonna be hell


Yeah i tried that to get ahead of my steep and hilly drives but i was just packing the snow down andsliding all over.Do you guys use chains in these conditions?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have slid the time chain were used was 1992 it snowed heavy wet crap then froze chains on all 4 tires


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

jt5019;682226 said:


> Thats what i was thinking... Especially with another storm starting sun morning


I was right.....2:30pm yesterday....got back in around 1am...Round 1 donepayup, 2 hrs of sleep Round 2 donepayup........had dinner and a couple of ....Going to Bed!!! Wake up later tonight to figure out what the weathers going to sleeping:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i got round done i had to bring my truck in for a new starter


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

anything going on in the state


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Snowing snowing snowing, Got 11 hours of sleep lastnight, I haven't had that much sleep in 7 years....(My oldest son will be seven)
READY FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks like we get to do it all over again today. its snowing pretty good, probably got 3'' here in woodbury : payup


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

sno commander;685164 said:


> looks like we get to do it all over again today. its snowing pretty good, probably got 3'' here in woodbury : payup


Lucky guys were just getting a wintery mix by the coast but i cant complain i picked up 5 more jobs this past snowfall.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Going back out at 4........at least I got some good sleep last night.....


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

i was out most of the afternoon plowing slop while it was raining, will be going back out in a little while to try to finish up before it starts freezing up agian....
i must say it was a good paying weekend , & also picked up 2 more accounts


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............I'm done for the weekend, picked up 5 new Plowing and Lawn Care accounts....toooooo tired to even smile about it!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

anything going on in the state


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah its snowing


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

must live in a house with no windows.... LOL


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Let it snoooooooooooooow


----------

